

Improved WSGI script for Django (by mod-wsgi author) - drewr
http://blog.dscpl.com.au/2010/03/improved-wsgi-script-for-use-with.html

======
gometro33
I always enjoy seeing posts like this. Project leaders know more about the
code than anyone -- it's like seeing a lecture on a PhD thesis: this person
knows more about this topic than anyone, anywhere. Feels good.

